# Motorized PJ cieling mount.



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I didn't see these discussed here and was wondering if anyone here is useing these and if so what do you think. I think they are a great solution for someone with drop or drywall cielings and want's to make their system as low profile as possible when not in use.
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/furniture/speaker-and-display-mounts/da-lite-da-lift-pivot/image/image_view_fullscreen


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have never used one, but DaLite has been around for years and everything that I have used from them has been top grade.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I hope I understood the rule correctly about posting something that I saw on another forum, Did I? I tried to find the product on the da-lite site but for some reason I couldn't.


----------

